# New Aria model preview



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

a new Bianchi model for 2018....looks great!
Bianchi launches Aria aero road bike | road.cc


----------



## zeeshan66 (Jun 10, 2016)

what a beauty! 

"The 55cm model, for example, comes with a 550mm effective seat tube, a 550mm effective top tube and a 140mm head tube. The stack height is 541mm and the reach is 390mm. Those figures are all exactly the same as those of the Oltre XR4" oh yeah!


----------

